

Ask HN:  Please Review My Site - beerfarmer

Hello Hackers!  I'm new to the HN community and the startup world and just about to launch my site and v1.0 of an HTML5 application I call Taank It! I did a pre-release marketing campaign through Sonicbids.com and I have a few hundred artists interested in signing up. As the only (non-technical) member of my team I could use a little outside perspective before I started my marketing campaign.<p>http://fishtaank.com<p>Fishtaank.com and the Taank IT! application were designed to help bands and fans distribute and discover music utilizing the web and mobile technology.  As a website, Fishtaank.com is a cross between myspace and facebook.  As an application, the Taank IT! technology provides a tool that allows users to collect and view media found across the web ( similar in nature to watchlater.com and radbox.com but designed for music) Basic Fishtaank accounts are free.  Bands, blogs and record labels can add a Taank It! button to their site if they Go Pro.<p>I'm currently using the Soundcloud API to stream music so no streaming on any Apple device. In time I will add music uploads and an API for Fishtaank but for now this will work.<p>There are a few other known bugs but I'm really interested in some feedback on the overall concept, general presentation and any initial impressions one gets when they first visit the site.<p>The Taank It! feature was just added and requires older accounts to enable this feature.  The Beerfarmer and fishtaank profiles are my test accounts so they work.<p>http://fishtaank.com/profile/Beerfarmer
http://fishtaank.com/profile/fishtaank<p>Visit this page to install Taank it!  Also, as a listener, you do not need to create a fishtaank account to use the Taank It! application:<p>http://fishtaank.com/page/view/about-us#features<p>Any suggestions and/or feedback would be much appreciated.<p>Next up: Starting Development of Mobile Application for Taank It!<p>Dave
======
pkamb
The big rotating picture banner is way too much. Who are these people?
Immedite turn off from the site. Use this space to tell me (simply) why I
would want to use this.

Overall you're trying to accomplish WAY too much with your first release.
Compete with Myspace + Facebook? "Music discovery and distribution platform"?
Purchasing? Artist profiles? Album of the week? Some kind of thing I'm
supposed to download and install? "Taank it?" Sign up for a newsletter? AHHHH!
Just give me a single, simple reason to use this site. Do exactly one thing
really well, and go from there.

Site design / browser compatability wise: <http://i.imgur.com/FYWTP.png>

I like the domain though. The logo looks cool, but it's too small to see.
Simplify and go with an art-direction / metephors based on that little fish in
the taank.

~~~
beerfarmer
Thanks for the feedback. I've considered making the Taank It! page the
homepage to help clarify things a little. The grey boxes in the image above
should be photos of the featured bands with links to the profiles. I'll work
on clarifying things.

------
beerfarmer
<http://fishtaank.com>

